# How Often Should I Feed My Fish?



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

I Have A 10 Gallon Fish Tank With:
3 Black Phantom Tetras
3 Guppies
1 Julii Cory Cat
I Usually Feed Them Flake Food, So How Often Do I Feed Them That??? *H2

Thanks!!!!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

3 very small feedings every day, enough food so that each fish can get a helping the size of there eyeball for each serving. feed them when u first turn the light on, then when u get home from school/work, and than right before you turn the lights off.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Once a day. Give a small pinch and wait for 15 seconds. If they can't finish it in 15 seconds, then you have fed too much. Keep feeding until they are full. Like a 15 seconds pause.. I hope that you know what I mean.

Fifteen second wait... feed... fifteen second wait... feed and then they should be done if they have gotten enough food.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, your fish will get used to whatever feeding schedule you put them on, but I would recommend 2-3 times a day. Smaller, more frequent meals are better for fish just as they are for us; also, more feedings per day at least tries to mimic their natural feeding, which involves foraging all day.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i feed very small amounts all day long


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Since your are feeding flake food, I am fearful that you cory cat may not be getting much to eat since the flake floats at the top and they are generally bottom feeders. You may want to get some shrimp pellets or some food specifically made for cories so he can have a pellet a few times a day as they are true foragers and need to have some food at the floor of the tank to hunt out to keep them active and fed.

I would put a pellet or two down for him 3 or so times a day to keep him happy and healthy . Otherwise the advice you hve gotten is fine.

Rose


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i feed them about 2 times a day...when i wake up and when i go to sleep...but i have 5 tiger barbs, 2 albino tiger barbs , 1 fiddler crab, and 2 emerald cories...so i feed them a variety of shrimp pellets, flake food, blood worms, and micro crabs, which enhances their colorful bodies


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

jrodriguez said:


> i feed them about 2 times a day...when i wake up and when i go to sleep...but i have 5 tiger barbs, 2 albino tiger barbs , 1 fiddler crab, and 2 emerald cories...so i feed them a variety of shrimp pellets, flake food, blood worms, and micro crabs, which enhances their colorful bodies


So micro crabs are real live small crabs?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Once a day is plenty for fish like that. On top of the floating flakes which should all be eaten within 30sec or so and not left floating....pinch 3-4 flakes and dip your fingers in the water so the flakes drop to the bottom. This should feed your cory.

For fish like Discus with high metabolism, they require smaller feedings more frequently....3-4 times daily depending on their size.


----------



## Zolbaxil (Feb 28, 2010)

I feed my African butterfly every other day with 2 gut loaded crickets....about a half hour before i feed my Opaline gourami his flakes...a heavy pinch that he usually wolfs down inside of 30 seconds...


----------

